# Website links/web rings - anyone interested?



## AlfacarPeter (Sep 30, 2010)

I´ve been putting together a bilingual website about "Spain",ie: bits n pieces mainly about the area I´ve come to, nature, history, learning the language etc and hopefully will add a lot more (ie. food, culture etc). I´d like to increase the readership; had a look on eHow and they suggest making links to other similar sites and something called a "web ring" - I´ve no idea what one of those is. Would anyone be interested in this?/is doing it already and would like to link to my site? I don´t know if I´m allowed to put the site address on here yet but if so it´s /SNIP


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Very nice site Peter. Very pleasing to the eye and interesting. Cheers


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Looks like it has been edited, no link?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Looks like it has been edited, no link?


Well after seeing the post, and the comment about "nice site" I was most upet, like I m sure you were too Hepa that we could not take a peek!

Perhaps the poster can PM us with the link ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Can't you just put the name of the site without putting the actual link???


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Can't you just put the name of the site without putting the actual link???


I have made a better suggestion to him


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

northfromgranada


----------



## AlfacarPeter (Sep 30, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> Very nice site Peter. Very pleasing to the eye and interesting. Cheers


Many thanks for the encouraging comments Nigele2! It needs a lot of "tidying-up" and more pages and is possibly a bit long-winded at times.
Cheers, Peter.


----------



## AlfacarPeter (Sep 30, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I have made a better suggestion to him


Thanks 4 putting the link back on - I noticed that when I wrote the original thread the system split the words into 3 so I wondered if it was being edited automatically.


----------



## AlfacarPeter (Sep 30, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Well after seeing the post, and the comment about "nice site" I was most upet, like I m sure you were too Hepa that we could not take a peek!
> 
> Perhaps the poster can PM us with the link ?


Hope this doesn´t get edited out - northfromgranada


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

AlfacarPeter said:


> I´ve been putting together a bilingual website about "Spain",ie: bits n pieces mainly about the area I´ve come to, nature, history, learning the language etc and hopefully will add a lot more (ie. food, culture etc). I´d like to increase the readership; had a look on eHow and they suggest making links to other similar sites and something called a "web ring" - I´ve no idea what one of those is. Would anyone be interested in this?/is doing it already and would like to link to my site? I don´t know if I´m allowed to put the site address on here yet but if so it´s /SNIP


Hi Peter, I'd be happy to swap links with my blog site, La Vida Alcalaina (click on the link below my signature. Similar sort of thing but based round the town where I live in Cadiz province.

I especially love your nature page! We are in the Alcornocales Parque Natural and there are so many insects, plants and flowers I've never seen before. If I go out for a walk I spend half my time on my knees with the camera.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Could I just point out that it is not within forum rules to promote / quote your web sites within forum threads

Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Could I just point out that it is not within forum rules to promote / quote your web sites within forum threads
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, I thought that was just if you were selling goods or services, didn't realise it covered blogs!

Peter, send me a PM if you want to follow up.


----------

